# ms6541 manual and driver



## vanguard (Sep 17, 2003)

I have this motherboard (MS-6541) of an compaq EVO D310, and i need
the info for conect the power switch, IDE activity, power LED, reset
switch, speakers cables etc.

I found a compaq manual with the info about the jumpers but without
the F_P1 pin position.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Casper25 (Jan 13, 2006)

Did yuo ever get an answer as to the settings as I have been a pc with this board and the son has pulled all the cables out!!

Thanks


----------

